# Weekly Competition 2019-21



## Mike Hughey (May 21, 2019)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle.us - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle.us (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mike (MikeHughey1 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 60 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.
Redi Cube scrambles are generated using xyzzy's scrambler, which uses the older style Rubiks'kewb notation.
For Master Pyraminx, a "w" means "wide so that you turn 3 of the 4 layers. As with Pyraminx, lowercase moves are for the tips.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *R' U2 F' U R2 U' F2 U'
*2. *R F' R2 U' R'
*3. *F R2 F' R U' R' U2 R' F2
*4. *F' U2 R' U F' R F' U'
*5. *R2 F' R U R' U F' U R'

*3x3x3*
*1. *R2 F2 L2 U F2 D B2 D2 L2 D2 U2 L D R2 U R F L2 R' F D2
*2. *B2 L2 R2 F2 U R2 U R2 F2 U2 L2 B' U L B2 R F' L B D' U2
*3. *U2 B' R2 U2 F U2 B' U2 B' L2 D2 R' B2 F2 D B' D2 F' L D'
*4. *B U2 L2 D2 L2 B R2 U2 B L2 U R' B' F U2 B R D2 F2 U2
*5. *U' D' B L' D2 F R2 U B' L U2 B' R2 F2 L2 D2 R2 B D2 F2 L2

*4x4x4*
*1. *Fw2 L2 D' Fw2 L2 Rw2 Fw D' U' F R' Uw2 B2 Rw' F2 D' R B' U2 L Rw' R Uw L D' B' D2 B' D' R Fw2 R Fw2 U L Uw Fw L' R Fw'
*2. *R' Fw' F2 D2 L2 Rw2 B2 F2 D' Uw2 U' Rw B F2 D' Uw2 U R F2 D U B2 F Uw L' U Fw' U Fw Rw R F Rw Fw L' U2 Rw D Rw R'
*3. *B' L' D' Uw2 F2 R' B2 L2 Rw' B' L U' F' U2 Rw F2 D2 L2 R B2 Fw' F L D' U R F2 Rw2 R' Uw Fw D2 Uw Fw F' Rw D' Uw' U' L'
*4. *Uw2 B Uw2 Rw B D Uw' U2 Fw D2 Uw' L2 F U' B Uw L' F' L' F' Uw' Fw2 D Fw' U2 Fw2 D Rw2 R' B2 U B F' Uw' L' R D U' B' F
*5. *B2 U Fw2 R' Fw' L2 Uw2 R' U2 R F U' F R2 U' L2 Fw' U2 L R D' F L R' Uw Rw' U2 F D2 Fw F2 Rw' Fw R2 Fw U' B F2 R2 Uw2

*5x5x5*
*1. *L2 Lw Rw2 B' Fw D' R D' Rw' Fw Lw' Dw2 L' Rw2 Uw Fw Lw R2 B Bw' L' Lw2 F Dw2 B2 Bw Lw' R Bw2 L Fw Lw' B' Lw2 U' B' Bw2 Lw R2 U2 Lw' B' F D Bw2 F2 Lw' Rw' Fw Rw' D Bw2 Dw R2 Uw' Bw' L' Dw F' D'
*2. *L' R Fw' D Fw L2 Fw' D' Bw' Fw U2 Bw' D2 L' D2 Fw2 L2 Lw Rw D B2 Rw' Fw Uw F L2 U Lw' Bw' D L R D Dw2 Rw B F2 Dw' Lw R' B' Fw Rw' U Rw' Uw L' Lw' Fw' R' Bw F U' Bw Fw D2 L' B2 Rw U
*3. *B2 F Lw2 F2 D2 Bw Fw Uw U2 L' Dw2 Lw' R2 B' L Lw2 Rw' U2 R2 F2 Lw' F2 L F2 L Bw' L Lw2 Rw2 F L' Bw' Fw2 U2 L' Rw Fw' Dw' Rw Fw2 F L D Bw' Dw2 R2 Dw Uw' Bw2 F' L Dw' Bw' D2 Dw Lw' D U Lw' R2
*4. *Dw2 B Dw B2 Dw U2 Lw' Dw' B L Bw2 Fw L' Bw' L Dw Lw' Rw D Dw2 F Dw' Uw' Lw' D Lw2 B' R2 U2 L' Rw B2 L2 Rw' Fw2 Lw' B' L Lw2 R2 B Dw2 Uw Lw' B' F2 D2 U2 L2 Rw2 Bw' Lw2 D' B' Bw2 Lw B D Bw2 Fw
*5. *R2 F' Rw2 Bw' Lw R2 Fw2 Uw2 Fw' R2 Dw2 Lw' B' L Rw Uw L2 R2 Dw' U' Fw L' Dw Rw2 Dw' F2 Uw Bw2 L2 F' D Rw Uw' L2 F L2 Rw' Bw' U2 L Fw2 Lw2 Fw' Rw2 B2 L2 U' L2 U2 Lw2 U' R' U' L2 Uw L2 Uw' R2 Fw U

*6x6x6*
*1. *2R 2B' 2D2 2L' 3R R2 2B' 3R R2 3U2 2B 2F R' 2B F2 U 2B2 3U2 2U2 2B' 3F2 2L' 2D2 2R' 3F F2 D2 3U U' R' B 2R' 3F2 2U' 2R 2D F' 3U B2 2B 2F2 2D2 B 3R' 3F' 3R' B' 2R' R2 2B2 F2 U' B F2 2R' R2 2F 2D 2F' 3U' 3R' 3U F' 3U' 2L' 2R' 2B D 2D 2U
*2. *L U2 L B 2B 3U2 3R 2B F' L 2R2 R2 2B2 F2 L' 2R2 R U' 2B U2 2B2 L' 2D2 2R' 3U' R' 3U2 2L F2 D' B 2B2 3F2 2D2 3F' 3R D' 3F2 L2 2L2 2R 2B2 L' 2D' U' 3R' 2U2 3F D 2L2 3R2 D' 2U2 3F2 2R D 2D2 U R' B 3R2 3F 3R2 B2 2F L' 2B' F2 2L2 B2
*3. *2D2 3R' 3U2 B 2F2 2D2 B' 2U2 3R 2R 3U2 3F2 2D 3R U2 L D2 2L' D 2D 3U R' U2 2B2 D2 2U2 U2 3R 2B2 D2 2D2 2R' 3U 2B' 3R' 2R2 D2 2L D L 2B 2F 3R 2B 2D' B2 U 2R' 3U2 3F2 2U 2R2 2D2 2U' L' R' 2F 3R2 D' L' 3U2 F D 3R' 3F2 2D2 2R 2D' 3R' 2R
*4. *2B2 2U2 2B' D' 3F' U L2 2U' B 3U 3F2 D' B2 D' F2 3R F2 2D2 3R D2 R2 D2 F' 3R2 2R 3U L2 2U2 3F2 L2 2L 3R' D' 3R2 B' L' 2R2 R' 2B2 2D 3R 2F2 2R' R 3F2 D' 2D 3U' L R' D' 2B2 2F' 2R' F2 L2 2R' B' 2U 2B2 3R2 2F2 2R R 2F' F 2L R2 2F2 3U2
*5. *L2 B2 U' 2B R2 2B2 2D L' 2F2 3U2 L2 3R' 2B2 2F' F' 2L 2F' D2 2R 2B2 2R 3U 3R D L R2 B U2 R2 D2 B 2L2 2R2 B' 2F' 3U' 2R D2 B' D B' D 2D' 3U U2 3R B' 2B2 2L B' 2R2 2F 2D 2B' 3U' 2B' U F 2U R2 2D2 2L2 3R2 2F D B' 2U2 3F 3U2 L2

*7x7x7*
*1. *3U2 B2 U 2L 3R' 2R' R 3U2 L2 2L 3R' B 2B' 3F' 2F2 3L 2D2 F' D2 U2 3R 2R' F' 3L 3B 2F2 3L2 D2 3L 3R2 2F' 2D2 3D L' 2D 2L' 3F2 F2 D2 L' 3L2 2U 3R 2D2 3U2 3L 3R 2R 3U2 2B2 D' 3L R 3D' 3L 2R2 D F2 2D 2R2 2U' 3L' D2 3B2 F' 2D2 2U 2B2 R2 3B2 D2 3U' 3L' R' 3U 2U' 2B' F' R2 2U2 2F' 3L2 2R D' R 2D' 3F' R B2 F' 3U2 L2 3D' 2F2 2U2 L2 3R' 2B2 2F2 U'
*2. *L2 3B' F2 R F' 3L B2 3B F' 3U F2 3L' 2B2 3F2 2F 3L 2F2 3R B 2D2 U 3L2 F2 2R2 2U2 B2 3U2 3L2 2F2 L 3L' 3D2 3F U' R B 3B2 2U U' 2F U2 F' 2U 3B 3F 3D2 U' 3F' 3L' 2D' 2U F' D2 U L 2L2 D 3R' 3B2 F2 3R2 3U L2 3F 2L' 2D' 2B 3D2 3F 2F 3U' F2 D2 2U L2 2D2 3U2 2L2 3D' 2U2 2F2 3L' 2B' 3B' 2F' 2D U2 2B' U2 L2 2L2 3D2 L2 D2 2B 3F F2 2U' 2F 3D
*3. *2R2 2F' F2 3L2 R D2 U L2 3U2 2U U2 L2 B2 2L 3R2 2B' 3L' 2R2 3F2 2R 2F' F2 2R R 3U2 2U' 2R' D2 F 3R' B 3R' 2B2 3F' U2 3B2 3F2 2F' D' F2 D2 2U U2 2B 3U 2B' 3F 2R 3U' 3B' 2R2 B2 2F' 2D' 3R' D2 U' 3B' F2 3D' 2U2 U 3B' U2 3B 3D2 L' 3L B' 2R2 D2 2D' 3D' 3R' R2 F 2R 2B2 L2 U' 2B 3B 2F2 2R2 3D' B2 3F2 2L B L' 2R 3B 2L2 2D L' 3U 3L 2D' 3D2 3U
*4. *F2 2U2 U' 2R' 3U 2R2 F 3D 3R R' 3U' B2 2B 2U 2L2 3B2 2L 2D2 3D2 L 3L' F' 3U 2R U2 2L 3F' 2F' U' B2 2L2 2B' R' F' 3R2 2D' 3R 2R' D2 3D2 3R2 B2 2D' 3L2 3R2 2B' D 3U' 3R2 2D2 3R2 B 2F' L' 3L2 3R2 2R' F2 R D 2D2 2B' 2D2 3U 2L2 3U2 L2 3L2 2D 3D 2F' 3R2 3B 2U2 2L 3D B2 D' 3D2 3B' 2F 3L2 D' 3D2 B' U' 2R2 2F 3U2 2F' 3D L' 2B L2 2F2 R' B 3B2 2F 3D2
*5. *2L' U2 3L D 3U 2R2 2U2 B D2 U B F' 2R2 3F' D 3D 2U' 2B2 3U2 L2 2U' U 2R2 D 2L' 3U' 2U' 2B2 2L 3L D 3L' 2R 2D2 2R 3U2 U2 3F' 3R' 2R' F 2D R2 D' 3R 3D2 U2 2B' 2F 2U' 2F' 3L R' D 3D' 2U2 U2 2L D2 2D' 3R2 2D2 B2 D 2D2 2B R' 2B 3B' 3R 2D2 3U2 2U B2 D' 2B' 3B2 2L 3D 2F2 L' 2B2 3B2 F2 2L R' 2U' 2B2 2U 3F2 2D 3U2 R' B 2F' 3U' 3L D 3D' 2U2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U R2 F' R U F' U' R
*2. *U' F2 U' R' U F' R2 F' U2
*3. *F R2 U' F R' F'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *U' R' L' B F L D B2 L' R B U D2 L F2 U' R U' L2 U2 D' Fw' Uw'
*2. *D R F2 B' R' F' L R U2 F' B2 D2 F2 U R D' U R' D B Rw' Uw'
*3. *B2 F' U2 B2 L' U2 L F R' B2 U L2 B2 F' U B' U2 L2 U Rw' Uw

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 B L' Fw' D Rw2 R Uw' L2 R2 F2 R F' L Fw' U' L' D2 U2 Fw F' Rw2 R Fw' Uw' B Uw' L' Rw D Uw2 L2 R Uw' U' L' Rw' F L R
*2. *B' Rw B2 D Uw2 Fw' L R2 D R2 D' Rw' Uw' L2 R Uw2 L' Uw2 R2 Uw2 L Rw B' F Uw2 L2 U F' L' U2 Rw Uw' U' F Rw U L Uw2 L2 R'
*3. *D L R B' R D Uw' U' Fw' L Rw D' B2 Uw2 Rw2 Uw' U2 L2 D' Uw U' Fw' L D2 Rw' F Rw2 F R' Uw' R' B2 Rw2 R B2 F2 U' B' Uw R2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *B' Uw' F R2 U B2 Dw' Fw U B F' U Lw' F' Dw2 Uw' L Rw' U' Lw2 D' U2 Fw2 D' R B Bw Lw' Bw2 R2 B2 L Rw R' Dw2 U F' U Bw F2 Dw' U2 R Dw L' Rw B2 F L' Rw Bw' Uw Bw' Fw' Rw' Bw2 Fw2 Dw2 R' U
*2. *L' Lw' D' Uw2 L' Uw' B2 Bw' Dw2 U' B' D Bw' Lw Dw2 Uw' L' Rw Dw2 L' B Bw2 Fw2 F2 Uw2 B Lw R' Uw2 B2 Bw2 Rw' F2 Dw B2 Fw D2 Rw2 Dw Uw L' B2 Dw' U' Lw2 Dw2 U' Rw2 D R2 U2 F' Uw B2 Bw2 F' Rw F2 Dw' U2
*3. *U Fw D' Dw Uw2 Rw' R' Fw U L' Bw2 R2 Fw' Uw2 F R F U B2 D' Lw' Rw U L' R D2 Uw' U' Fw' F2 D' Dw' Uw2 L R' D B2 Bw' Lw R' Bw2 Fw2 F' R2 D2 U' R' B' Fw' Dw B' R2 Dw' L' Fw2 U2 Bw' U' L2 Dw

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *U 3R2 2F2 U 3F2 3U' 2B2 2F2 2U' R2 2D 3U2 U' 3F' 2F2 U' R 3U 2L' 3U U 2F 2D2 3U U2 R U 2L2 3R2 2F 2U2 B2 2B 3F' F 2R2 2B2 2F' L2 D' U2 R' D2 U 2B2 2F 2U2 2R' 3F2 2F 2L2 3R2 R 2F2 2U 2F 2L2 2D 3U2 2B 2F2 2D' 2U2 3R2 F U2 L' 3R2 2R2 D'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *2L2 R' 2U2 2F' 2R2 2B2 D2 2D' 3D' 2R' 2B' 3F' 2F2 2R' 3D' L 2U2 U2 2L2 B 2L2 3L' 2R2 2F' 2L' 2F' 2D2 2U' 3B' F 3L2 3D' 2L' 3L' R' U 3B2 3D U' 3F' 3D' L2 2U B2 2B 2R 3F2 3R 3U' 3L' 2U2 2L 2R2 3D' R' F' 2D' 3U2 B' 3B2 R' 3D 3B L' 2L 2R' 3B' 3F R' 3B' 2R B2 3D B2 3L 2F' 2L' 3F' R2 2F U' 2R2 3D L' 2R2 B' 3B' 3F 2F2 2U 2R2 U2 B2 2B2 D2 3L2 3R2 2D 2U 3F2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 D2 R' U2 F L F2 L2 R' F2 R2 D U' L D' F L2 U R' Fw' Uw2
*2. *F' R' L F U L2 B2 R F2 R B2 R F' L R2 D2 U' R2 D B' L' Fw' Uw2
*3. *U' D R D F2 L2 R2 F2 R' D' L R D' L' R B L2 D2 U L B' Rw' Uw2
*4. *F U' F' R F L2 B F2 R2 F2 U' F2 R2 U2 R' U2 R F U2 D B' Rw2 Uw2
*5. *R2 D2 R' U2 B L F L' R' B' U' R' L F' B2 D' L2 U D R' F2 Rw2 Uw
*6. *U D B2 F2 L' U L R D U2 L F D2 F' B' D R2 U' L' D2 Fw' Uw'
*7. *B2 R2 B2 L R2 F' L B' L' B' U2 D' B2 U F' L2 B R2 U D2 Fw Uw2
*8. *B F2 U' L2 B2 D' B' L' F2 R U F' B2 R2 D' U' B D' L B2 Rw2 Uw2
*9. *F' U R2 F L' F2 R' D' F B U2 B D' L B' R2 F' R2 U Fw Uw
*10. *R2 L' B2 D' F2 L F2 U R L2 F' L D2 R' U' D2 F2 D' L' F2 B2 Rw' Uw'
*11. *L2 D B D2 F2 U' F' U B2 L D2 F R2 D2 L' B2 D' U' L' R F2 Rw2 Uw
*12. *L R' F U2 D F2 B' R B2 R L2 F' R' D' U2 L' B U2 R' L' D' Fw Uw
*13. *R F L' U2 D2 F L' F R2 F' R2 D2 R' L2 U' B' U D' B' U' R Fw' Uw2
*14. *F2 B2 R B2 F2 D2 B' U2 D2 B2 F' R2 B U2 R' D' F B' R' Fw Uw2
*15. *D' U' L2 R U2 R2 U D2 R' U F2 B2 D2 U2 L D' B' R F' D U Rw2 Uw'
*16. *F' D' B' D' R L2 B' L2 D2 F L' R2 U L' U2 L' F L2 F B2 Rw2 Uw2
*17. *D2 B U2 L2 B' U L' R U' F2 U D F' U2 R B' D2 F' U2 Rw2 Uw'
*18. *L2 U' B' R' U' B' L2 B' D' B' D F' B' U2 R' D2 L2 F2 U' D F Rw Uw
*19. *D' F B L' B R2 F' B D' L2 D' F B' R2 D R U' R2 D' B' L2 Fw' Uw2
*20. *F' B L' B R2 L' U2 D2 R2 F2 D U L' U D' F2 U2 B2 L2 R' Fw' Uw
*21. *L B2 L2 F' D L' U' L2 B' D2 L D2 L' R F' B U F2 R' Fw Uw2
*22. *F' R2 D' F L2 U' L2 F' D' B L' R2 D2 F' R2 F R' U2 D B F' Uw'
*23. *F2 L' B' L2 F' R U B' F' R U2 D L R2 F U2 B2 D L B Rw2
*24. *L' B2 R2 L' U2 F2 U' D' F2 U F' D' R' D2 L2 R B2 D2 U2 B L' Fw'
*25. *D R2 D2 B2 L R B F D2 B' F L' F' L B D2 B L2 U' D F' Rw' Uw
*26. *R B2 U2 B2 F' R' D' B2 L2 U' R L' B L' D2 F L2 F' B2 Rw2
*27. *L2 D' L R' B2 D F2 R D R2 B2 F' U L' U F' R2 U' B' L Fw' Uw'
*28. *R L' D' L2 U' F' B' D F2 R2 D2 L' B2 R' U' L2 F' R2 B2 U' L' Uw
*29. *L' B2 R' L2 F R F U F' D' B' L2 R' F2 L2 D2 F2 L' R Fw' Uw
*30. *L U2 F2 B2 R2 U' B2 F R F2 D2 R2 D2 U' B D2 R' D' B2 U2 R Fw Uw'
*31. *R' L' F2 L' F U B D B U2 D2 F B' L2 F2 U2 L B2 L Fw Uw'
*32. *R' F2 L R D2 B D' R2 B2 L D' F2 D U F2 D' B F' L' B' Rw2 Uw
*33. *U D' L2 B2 R2 F2 L' U F R L F2 U B2 L2 D' L2 U D' R Fw' Uw
*34. *B U L U R B2 L2 F2 L2 U B2 D2 R B2 L U F' L' B' U Fw Uw'
*35. *D2 B U2 D' L2 B' R' L' F D F B U' R L2 D' F R' D2 F L2 Fw Uw'
*36. *L2 F2 L' U2 F U' R L' B R2 F L2 U F' U D R2 U2 B' Rw' Uw
*37. *B' L2 U2 R D F2 B2 L' R F' R2 U' F U' R U B2 D' U B' Rw2 Uw'
*38. *L2 F B2 L2 F D F' B2 L' U' L2 B D2 F2 U L D' R' U F R' Fw Uw
*39. *D' L' U2 F' B' U' B' L2 U' L' D2 R2 F2 L F2 B2 U' B R' F Rw2 Uw2
*40. *R' D2 R' U B L2 F' R L' F L R' U D2 L B2 F L' R' Fw Uw
*41. *F2 D' L' U B2 R2 U' F U' D B2 R' L' B' R' B L2 D F' Rw' Uw
*42. *L2 U' R2 B2 L' B' U2 F' D' R L2 B F' R' B' R2 D2 B' D' R F2 Rw2 Uw'
*43. *B' R2 D2 U' R' B L2 U2 F L U' B F' D U' R U' D' R L F Rw Uw
*44. *B2 D B U' F R L F R2 L2 D' R2 D F2 L2 D2 L D2 R2 Fw Uw2
*45. *U R' B F' D B' L2 D2 R2 B2 U' R2 D R B U L' R' F2 L' Fw' Uw
*46. *U2 R L' B' U D2 R2 B2 D2 R2 B' D F2 D2 L' F2 D L' D F' Rw Uw'
*47. *F2 B' L B' L' U2 B' D U' B2 L F L' D2 R F2 D2 B2 R' B D' Rw2 Uw
*48. *U' D L R U F R U B' L R2 D2 B2 F' U2 F' L' F' R2 B D2 Rw2 Uw2
*49. *D2 R D F R D' F D U' F' B2 L2 F L2 R' B2 F L2 F' R' L' Fw' Uw
*50. *B2 R' B' U F' B' D F' R2 L' B2 R' F B' D' L F R' F Rw Uw'
*51. *L R2 D2 B2 R2 D2 U2 F L' D2 F R D F' B L U B R2 U L' Fw
*52. *D R' U2 D2 L2 B L' B' D' B' D L R' B' F2 D B' L' F' D2 R2 Fw' Uw'
*53. *R' F L2 F' B2 L2 D' R' D F2 R U R' D' F' B D B' R2 F2 Rw Uw2
*54. *U R U2 R D U B2 R L' B2 R' F2 B' D L' B U' L' R2 Fw Uw'
*55. *R2 B2 D F' B U F U L' U2 R' D' B2 D' R D2 B' F2 U' B L2 Uw'
*56. *D2 B' R B L2 F' U' B R2 F D2 L' R' F' B R' B2 L2 D' Fw' Uw
*57. *B F' U' F D' F' D L2 R F B' R F L' D' B' L2 B L2 Fw' Uw'
*58. *R D L' U2 L R' D2 B2 U R' F B R B2 U F' D B R' F Rw Uw'
*59. *L' F D' F B' U B2 U2 R' L U R L U D2 R2 U D B L D2 Rw' Uw2
*60. *L2 B2 R L F' D' B' F D U' B2 F2 L' F U2 B D' B R' U B' Rw' Uw

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *L2 D2 B' U D R2 B2 L F U' R2 B2 L2 F2 D' L2 D R2 U R2
*2. *U2 R U2 R' D2 R D2 U2 R D2 R2 U L2 R D2 U2 B2 F' L' B' R'
*3. *L F2 D2 U2 R F2 L F2 R U2 L2 U F' D' B D2 L2 B D' L' B'
*4. *D' L2 R2 D2 B2 U' L2 U F2 L2 B' L' U2 R' B' L R F R2 D U'
*5. *D' R2 U L2 U2 R2 U' F2 U' F2 L2 F' R' F2 R2 U R B U2 R D

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *B' L D2 L2 D2 B' U F B U B2 U2 L' U2 D2 L2 D2 L' B2 R'
*2. *F2 D2 L B2 L R D2 U2 B2 U2 R D' F' R F' U' R' D2 F D
*3. *L D' L2 F R' F B2 L2 D L F B U2 F R2 U2 F2 L2 B U2
*4. *D' R2 D B2 F2 L2 B2 D2 F2 U R' B F' D R2 F L' R2 F' U'
*5. *D F U F' D2 R D B' D L2 U2 F2 R2 F2 U' B2 L2 U

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *R' B' L2 U2 L' U B' R' B R2 U2 F' L2 U2 L2 U2 F' R2 L2
*2. *D2 L2 U2 F L2 B2 D2 B' U2 R2 F2 R' F U2 F' R' U2 F' U' R
*3. *B2 R' B D' F2 L2 U B' U R F2 U2 D2 R U2 L' F2 R U2 L
*4. *L2 B2 D F2 D2 R2 D' R2 U2 F2 U' F' U' F' R U L2 F' D' L F'
*5. *D2 R' B2 D2 U2 L2 R B2 D2 B2 U B L D B' L F L' R' F'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F L F R U B R' U' F2 U2 R' U F2 U D2 F2 U2 F2 R2 U B2 U R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F D2 B2 F U2 B' D2 L2 B' L2 F' D2 L U' B R' U' B2 R' B L2 R' D R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F U B2 U' L2 U' F2 L2 U' L2 R2 U B' L' U2 F' D2 U B2 D F L R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *F R F' U' F U' F' R2
*3. *F' L B' R B D2 R2 L2 F D F2 U F2 L2 D R2 B2 U2 R2 D
*4. *U2 F L2 B D Uw' U2 R B Fw' F' D R' Fw' U' F2 Uw F2 Rw' B D2 Rw' Uw' F2 R' B R B' Rw2 Uw' B2 D' F' L D' U F' Rw B' U2

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *F2 U R' F R2 F' R2 F U2
*3. *B2 R2 U' F2 U2 L2 F2 U' L2 B2 U2 L' D2 L' F L B R D R' F2
*4. *Rw2 R2 B Fw' Uw' L' D2 L R2 Uw' U B Fw Uw2 Rw' R' F' D F2 R' Fw2 L' R F2 R2 B' Uw F U R2 B Uw B Rw2 Fw2 R2 Uw L2 D' U'
*5. *Bw2 Fw' L Bw Lw' D R2 U Lw' Rw2 R Dw U' Rw' R Uw' Lw Bw2 Fw Lw Rw2 D2 R2 Bw2 L' Uw' U' Rw Bw Fw L2 Rw' F' U B' Dw' L' Lw2 U Rw2 Bw' D Bw Lw2 D Uw Fw2 L Lw Rw R2 Fw2 Rw2 Bw F2 Uw F2 D' L Lw2

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *R F2 U2 F U R2 F
*3. *D B2 U R' L' U' B' L F B' U2 F2 B2 U F2 R2 U D2 R2 B2 D
*4. *B' Fw2 D Rw2 R2 F2 L F' D2 Fw2 L B F2 D' R' B L' U2 R Fw2 D2 U2 R' U R2 Fw' D' Fw' Rw' D2 Fw' L Rw2 B2 F Uw2 L D2 Uw' R'
*5. *D2 R' U2 L2 Lw2 D Uw' Bw' Fw' F2 Lw B Bw' Lw2 Dw2 B2 D Dw Lw Rw' F' D' U R2 D Lw' Rw2 Fw F' Dw2 Uw' Rw2 F2 Lw2 R Bw' Fw F' U2 Lw' Fw Lw' U B' U' Lw' B F U' L Bw' Fw2 L' Bw F U F Dw L' B
*6. *2B' 3U' 2L' D' U' 2R2 3F2 3U' 3R2 3F2 2D2 3R' 2B R' 2D' 2F 2U 2F2 U2 F' 2U 2L' D 2U2 2F D2 2D' 2U' 3F2 2L' D 2U2 2L' D 2D L 2R' 3U2 3F' 2D' L' 2R' 2D' B' F' D2 3U2 2U' 3F' D' U 2L U' 3F 2F2 2U2 U R F2 2R2 3F' U2 B 2L2 2F2 L 2F F2 2D' 3U'

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *R U2 F2 U F' U F U' F U'
*3. *R2 F' U2 L2 R2 U2 F R2 B' D2 B2 L' D' R2 D2 R B2 L2 D B' L2
*4. *U2 F2 L' D' Uw' F' Uw2 R D Fw' Uw2 U F D U' Rw' Fw L2 B2 D2 Rw F L2 U L' Rw2 R' U' Fw R2 Uw L' R2 Uw' Fw2 U2 F L2 Rw D
*5. *Fw' Dw' Fw' F' R' Dw R Uw' B2 L' R Dw Rw Uw2 B' Dw R' Dw2 Lw' R Bw R2 Bw Rw' F Rw2 B' Lw Dw2 Bw' U B Rw' Uw F' Lw Bw2 Lw2 D2 R Dw B' Fw' F2 Lw2 Fw D Dw Uw Lw2 R' F Rw' Bw2 Uw2 B2 Uw R' Dw2 Uw'
*6. *2D' F2 3U 3F' F' U2 2F' 2D 3F' 2R2 3U U2 2R' 2D' 3U2 2U2 U2 R 2B' 3U' 2L' F 3R U 2B2 D 3F' D2 2D2 2U 2F' L 2L 2R D' 2L' U' 3R2 2R2 R' 3F' 3R' B 3R2 2D' 3U 2U2 L2 2D' 3U L 2R2 2U L2 3F U2 2R 2D R' D 2D U2 B' 3U' F 3R 2B' 2U2 3F F'
*7. *3U' R' D 3U' 3R 3F R 3D 3U2 2R 2B2 3R 3B' 3R2 R2 2F2 3R' 3D 2U 3L B2 3F 2D 3D' 3U U' 3R' F' 3U' 3L 3U' 2R2 2B 3D' L' 2R2 3D B 2B' 3B2 3F2 3L2 2R2 2B2 R2 3D 2R2 3B' D2 2D2 3U' U2 2R2 B' F' 3U' 2L' 3L R 3D' U' 2L' 3L R2 3F' 3L2 2B L2 3U2 L' 2R U' 2F 2L U 2R 2F' L' U B 3L 2R2 B2 2L2 3F2 L' 3L 3B2 D 2U' 2F 2L' 3F2 2L2 3R2 B U' 2B 3D2 2R'

*Clock*
*1. *UR1+ DR3+ DL2+ UL1+ U2+ R3- D4- L6+ ALL3- y2 U5+ R3- D1- L4- ALL2- UR UL 
*2. *UR4+ DR3- DL4+ UL3+ U3+ R6+ D6+ L4- ALL1- y2 U2+ R0+ D4+ L1- ALL3+ 
*3. *UR6+ DR3+ DL2+ UL1- U4- R0+ D4- L5- ALL5+ y2 U5+ R2+ D5- L2+ ALL2+ UR DL UL 
*4. *UR2+ DR1+ DL5- UL3- U2+ R2- D1+ L3- ALL3+ y2 U4+ R1- D5- L0+ ALL6+ UL 
*5. *UR5+ DR5+ DL6+ UL1+ U5+ R1+ D3+ L1- ALL4- y2 U4+ R3+ D5+ L6+ ALL2- DR UL 

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*2. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*3. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*4. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*5. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *B' R' U L R' B' U' l r' u
*2. *R' U' B' U L B' U' B l' u
*3. *L' U B L' U B U B L' l' b' u'
*4. *U R U' L B' U R L l' r b' u'
*5. *L B R L' B R' L' R' l' r' u'

*Square-1*
*1. *(0, -1) / (-5, -2) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (2, -3) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (6, 4) / (-4, 0) /
*2. *(0, 5) / (1, 4) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (4, 1) / (-4, 2) / (0, -5) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (4, 3) / (4, 0) / (6, 0) /
*3. *(0, -4) / (1, 4) / (-1, 5) / (-5, -2) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (0, -3) / (3, 3) / (0, 1) / (-3, -3) / (-2, -1) / (-4, -2) / (0, 4)
*4. *(0, -1) / (1, -2) / (-4, -1) / (1, -5) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (0, 3) / (0, 3) / (-3, 1) / (-3, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, -4) / (-4, 1)
*5. *(-2, -3) / (-1, 2) / (-5, 1) / (-4, -1) / (1, -2) / (0, 3) / (5, -1) / (-3, -2) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (0, 2) / (-1, -2) / (0, 4) / (0, 3)

*Skewb*
*1. *U R B' L R' L' U R U B' U
*2. *R L R B' U' L B' U B L B'
*3. *L B L R' U' L' R' L' B' L R'
*4. *B L R' L' B L' B U L' B' L'
*5. *R B R U L U L' U L R' L

*KiloMinx*
*1. * R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U'
*2. * R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*3. * R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*4. * R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*5. * R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U'

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *U2 R F2 U2 R U2 R U' R2
*3. *R2 D2 B D2 R2 B F2 L2 F U2 F' D R U2 B F' D' F2 L' R2 B
*4. *U L U' F2 Rw2 Fw' F Uw' R' U F2 Uw F' U' B L' Rw R Uw' B' R' Fw Rw2 R2 U' F2 U Fw2 D' R B2 F2 L' R' Uw2 L D' Fw D' U
*5. *L R' F' L' Bw Lw' R2 Dw2 L' Fw2 Dw' Uw' Bw' Lw2 B U' Bw F2 Lw D' B' Bw2 Fw D' L' U2 Fw' U2 L B2 Bw' Fw F L Lw2 Rw' R2 Bw L2 D Dw2 U' Rw' Dw' B U2 B' R F' R' B Fw' F L' Rw' R2 D L' D2 Fw2
*OH. *U R2 U2 R' F' R2 D' B' D' L B2 D2 F2 B2 R' U2 R' U2 L2
*Clock. *UR1+ DR2+ DL5+ UL5+ U3+ R5+ D3+ L4- ALL5- y2 U3- R6+ D3- L3- ALL1+ UL 
*Mega. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*Pyra. *R B L' U' B U' B' l r' b' u'
*Square-1. *(1, -3) / (-3, 3) / (-1, -4) / (1, 4) / (-4, 5) / (0, 6) / (0, -3) / (3, -3) / (6, 1) / (-3, -3) / (0, -1)
*Skewb. *B R U R L' U' L U B R' L

*Redi Cube*
*1. *B L R' F l' r b f L R' B' F' L F L F R
*2. *L' b r' R' f l' L l' r' R' F' L' B' F' L' B F'
*3. *B' r' b' f' l' L' F' b' r' f' F' R' F' L' R F L' B'
*4. *l L F R' b f l r b' R' B' R B L B F'
*5. *L' B f' F l' b' f' l F' R B' L' F' R F' L B

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *Lw U' L R' Bw' L R' Uw Lw' B' Uw' R' B L' Rw B Bw' R' U' Rw' B Lw U' R' Uw Rw' Uw L U' R Rw' L' Uw' Rw' B R L U' Uw' Rw' u' r' l
*2. *Bw' Lw' Rw' Bw U Rw' U' Bw' Uw' Lw' Rw' Bw L' Rw Uw' U L' Lw Uw L B Lw U Bw' R B Lw Rw Lw' L' Bw Rw L' Lw' U' Uw' Lw L' Uw L' u' r' l b
*3. *Bw Uw' B' U Lw Rw' Lw' B U' Uw Lw R Rw' Uw' Rw Lw Uw' B U Lw' Bw L' Rw L Uw' Lw Rw Bw' Uw B' U' Lw Bw B R Rw L' U Uw' Lw' u' r'
*4. *Bw' Rw B' Uw' Bw Uw Bw' R U L' Lw Uw' L Rw' B' L Lw' U' R' Rw Lw R L Rw' Lw Rw' Bw' Rw Bw' L R' Uw' R' B' Bw' R Lw' Bw B' Uw' u l b
*5. *R L' U Lw' U Bw Lw Rw' Uw Bw R' Uw Rw R' Lw Uw B' L Bw' R' U' Uw Lw' Uw R U L Lw' R Bw' B Lw Rw U' Bw' R B' L Uw' Lw u' b


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 28, 2019)

Results for week 21: Congratulations to OriginalUsername, ichcubegern, and NewoMinx!

*2x2x2*(158)
1.  1.35 Khairur Rachim
2.  1.71 asacuber
3.  1.75 leomannen


Spoiler



4.  1.88 Legomanz
5.  1.96 OriginalUsername
6.  2.08 lejitcuber
7.  2.22 TheDubDubJr
8.  2.27 Trig0n
9.  2.40 DhruvA
10.  2.42 bennettstouder
11.  2.45 JakubDrobny
11.  2.45 Angry_Mob
13.  2.51 LowSkill
14.  2.53 turtwig
15.  2.55 Sean Hartman
16.  2.59 ExultantCarn
17.  2.60 cuberkid10
18.  2.66 Helmer Ewert
19.  2.68 [email protected]
20.  2.69 tJardigradHe
21.  2.71 Luke Garrett
22.  2.80 Puzzler
23.  2.84 hopelessdove
24.  2.85 2017LAMB06
25.  2.86 MrKuba600
26.  2.87 PokeCubes
27.  2.89 Color Cuber
28.  2.98 Nihahhat
28.  2.98 BradyCubes08
30.  3.00 Coneman
31.  3.01 jancsi02
32.  3.02 Underwatercuber
33.  3.13 aaron paskow
34.  3.14 ichcubegern
34.  3.14 G2013
36.  3.15 twoj_stary_pijany
37.  3.17 Magdamini
37.  3.17 HawaiiLife745
39.  3.22 TipsterTrickster
40.  3.23 Aleksandar Dukleski
40.  3.23 AidanNoogie
42.  3.31 milo black
43.  3.33 NathanaelCubes
44.  3.41 Kerry_Creech
45.  3.42 Connor Yungbluth
46.  3.44 DGCubes
47.  3.47 Dream Cubing
48.  3.51 Coinman_
49.  3.53 Marcus Siu
50.  3.59 Zeke Mackay
50.  3.59 BandedCubing101
50.  3.59 Shadowjockey
53.  3.64 sleipnir
54.  3.65 TheodorNordstrand
54.  3.65 TetraCubes
56.  3.70 Ontricus
57.  3.73 DesertWolf
58.  3.77 NewoMinx
59.  3.80 JoXCuber
60.  3.86 OwenB
61.  3.89 Allagos
61.  3.89 MCuber
63.  3.92 CubicOreo
64.  4.01 mihnea3000
65.  4.09 RileyN23
66.  4.10 Torch
67.  4.20 trav1
68.  4.24 riz3ndrr
69.  4.27 GTGil
70.  4.31 SpiFunTastic
71.  4.36 fun at the joy
72.  4.37 Toothcraver55
72.  4.37 Sub1Hour
74.  4.41 Rollercoasterben
75.  4.42 Liam Wadek
76.  4.47 [email protected]com
77.  4.48 TheNoobCuber
78.  4.56 JMHCubed
79.  4.58 V.Kochergin
80.  4.62 eyeball321
81.  4.63 begiuli65
82.  4.67 InlandEmpireCuber
82.  4.67 BradenTheMagician
84.  4.69 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
85.  4.73 abunickabhi
86.  4.74 tigermaxi
87.  4.75 Keenan Johnson
88.  4.76 Schmizee
89.  4.79 vilkkuti25
90.  4.82 Logan
91.  4.84 ARandomCuber
92.  4.85 Iconic cuber
93.  4.86 Fred Lang
94.  4.91 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
95.  4.95 Kit Clement
96.  4.96 Parke187
97.  5.01 Wabbly
98.  5.08 MattP98
99.  5.10 Moreno van Rooijen
100.  5.17 Turkey vld
101.  5.21 Diving Cuber
102.  5.28 Last Layer King
103.  5.29 João Vinicius
104.  5.33 sigalig
105.  5.37 topppits
106.  5.39 Dylan Swarts
106.  5.39 Sri Kalash Yedlapati
106.  5.39 Aadil- ali
109.  5.52 oliviervlcube
110.  5.54 TheCubingAddict980
111.  5.56 Koen van Aller
112.  5.62 filipemtx
113.  5.65 whatshisbucket
114.  5.67 Billybong378
115.  5.69 swankfukinc
116.  5.72 a person
117.  5.80 Pratyush Manas
118.  5.89 kumato
119.  5.94 Phraser_918
120.  6.15 ostrich001
121.  6.21 gabrielw
122.  6.28 RandomPerson84
123.  6.32 BiscutDNF
123.  6.32 Brayden Adams
125.  6.35 Infraredlizards
126.  6.38 markdlei
127.  6.41 SpartanSailor
128.  6.42 tavery343
128.  6.42 ThatLucas
128.  6.42 theos
131.  6.56 brad711
132.  6.66 Glomnipotent
133.  6.70 Aman Kamath
134.  6.92 Deri Nata Wijaya
135.  7.07 Lewis
136.  7.08 SpeedCubeReview
137.  7.10 Kal-Flo
138.  7.14 Lvl9001Wizard
139.  7.20 revaldoah
140.  7.25 UnknownCanvas
140.  7.25 John Benwell
142.  7.44 Zagros
143.  7.45 curiousity2575
144.  7.65 JC Cuber
145.  8.07 Immolated-Marmoset
146.  8.18 Mike Hughey
147.  8.25 yovliporat
148.  8.35 Bubbagrub
149.  8.52 Nayano
150.  8.68 PingPongCuber
151.  8.79 UnknownCuber
152.  9.25 J6642
153.  10.01 One Wheel
154.  11.40 keebruce
155.  12.34 Jacck
156.  14.04 2019DWYE01
157.  16.55 lesliesampson
158.  DNF Kylegadj


*3x3x3*(194)
1.  7.22 Luke Garrett
2.  7.49 lejitcuber
3.  7.86 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  8.21 tJardigradHe
5.  8.25 hopelessdove
5.  8.25 OriginalUsername
7.  8.38 cuberkid10
8.  8.46 G2013
9.  8.60 FastCubeMaster
10.  8.81 NewoMinx
11.  8.87 Sean Hartman
12.  8.99 jancsi02
13.  9.00 uesyuu
14.  9.12 milo black
15.  9.13 MrKuba600
16.  9.39 typeman5
17.  9.40 turtwig
18.  9.42 thecubingwizard
19.  9.44 Magdamini
20.  9.50 RileyN23
21.  9.51 mihnea3000
22.  9.66 ExultantCarn
23.  9.77 AidanNoogie
24.  9.82 Shadowjockey
25.  9.87 PokeCubes
26.  9.92 [email protected]
27.  9.94 JoXCuber
28.  9.97 Zeke Mackay
29.  9.99 TipsterTrickster
30.  10.02 Kylegadj
31.  10.13 TheDubDubJr
32.  10.17 sleipnir
33.  10.30 BradyCubes08
34.  10.41 Nihahhat
35.  10.46 YoniStrass
36.  10.50 JakubDrobny
37.  10.55 HawaiiLife745
38.  10.65 Aleksandar Dukleski
39.  10.66 Allagos
40.  10.72 LowSkill
41.  10.73 aaron paskow
42.  10.75 BradenTheMagician
43.  10.79 MCuber
44.  10.83 DhruvA
45.  10.86 Torch
46.  10.88 NathanaelCubes
47.  10.96 Ontricus
48.  11.00 twoj_stary_pijany
49.  11.02 CubicOreo
50.  11.08 GTGil
51.  11.09 Marcus Siu
52.  11.16 ARandomCuber
53.  11.18 GenTheThief
54.  11.27 BiscutDNF
55.  11.40 Keroma12
56.  11.42 BandedCubing101
57.  11.44 2017LAMB06
58.  11.50 Helmer Ewert
59.  11.53 ichcubegern
60.  11.55 Dream Cubing
61.  11.61 DGCubes
62.  11.66 trav1
63.  11.74 OwenB
64.  11.76 Coneman
65.  11.77 obelisk477
66.  11.82 Keenan Johnson
67.  11.87 abunickabhi
68.  12.08 Kit Clement
69.  12.33 riz3ndrr
70.  12.35 Michael DeLaRosa
71.  12.39 Connor Yungbluth
72.  12.43 Trig0n
72.  12.43 fun at the joy
74.  12.66 V.Kochergin
75.  12.78 Logan
76.  12.80 Underwatercuber
77.  12.92 Coinman_
78.  13.00 ican97
79.  13.10 ostrich001
80.  13.13 Glomnipotent
81.  13.17 m24816
82.  13.20 Dylan Swarts
83.  13.34 Kerry_Creech
84.  13.36 begiuli65
85.  13.38 Iconic cuber
86.  13.39 speedcube.insta
87.  13.42 leomannen
88.  13.44 giorgi
89.  13.46 sigalig
90.  13.52 Fred Lang
91.  13.54 20luky3
92.  13.62 RandomPerson84
93.  13.73 João Vinicius
94.  13.82 TheodorNordstrand
95.  13.88 Last Layer King
96.  13.90 Turkey vld
97.  14.00 B-cubes
98.  14.27 [email protected]
99.  14.30 MattP98
100.  14.32 Color Cuber
101.  14.34 gabrielw
102.  14.53 Michael123
103.  14.57 SpeedCubeReview
104.  14.66 xyzzy
105.  14.68 brad711
106.  14.71 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
107.  14.74 WoowyBaby
108.  14.79 whatshisbucket
109.  14.86 Sub1Hour
110.  14.96 Liam Wadek
111.  15.10 Ghost Cuber
112.  15.24 tigermaxi
113.  15.33 SpiFunTastic
114.  15.35 Parke187
115.  15.39 TheNoobCuber
116.  15.47 Phraser_918
117.  15.48 Ian Pang
118.  15.52 swankfukinc
119.  15.54 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
120.  15.55 Puzzler
121.  15.61 Kal-Flo
122.  15.70 TheCubingAddict980
123.  15.78 InlandEmpireCuber
124.  15.81 filipemtx
125.  15.98 Aadil- ali
126.  16.16 tavery343
127.  16.45 Aman Kamath
128.  16.47 kumato
129.  16.54 colegemuth
130.  16.62 Letmeinpls
131.  16.72 John Benwell
132.  16.80 Koen van Aller
133.  16.86 oliviervlcube
134.  16.88 bennettstouder
135.  17.08 DesertWolf
135.  17.08 Wabbly
137.  17.37 topppits
138.  17.38 M O
139.  17.41 [email protected]
140.  17.61 revaldoah
141.  17.65 Rollercoasterben
142.  17.96 Angry_Mob
143.  18.00 Infraredlizards
144.  18.07 Moreno van Rooijen
145.  18.23 h2f
146.  18.41 ThatLucas
147.  18.54 Deri Nata Wijaya
148.  18.57 Cubing5life
149.  18.58 Diving Cuber
150.  18.70 Schmizee
151.  19.26 Caleb Arnette
152.  19.27 Lvl9001Wizard
153.  19.75 Mike Hughey
154.  19.87 [email protected]
155.  19.99 Petri Krzywacki
156.  20.15 Zagros
157.  20.25 VTCubers
158.  20.39 eyeball321
159.  20.96 Nayano
160.  21.20 vilkkuti25
161.  21.27 SpartanSailor
162.  22.32 deadcat
162.  22.32 theos
164.  22.65 UnknownCanvas
165.  22.88 Immolated-Marmoset
166.  23.27 Bubbagrub
167.  23.28 a person
168.  23.54 Brayden Adams
169.  23.56 Pratyush Manas
170.  24.02 One Wheel
171.  24.13 Billybong378
172.  24.24 UnknownCuber
173.  24.43 Theo Leinad
174.  24.67 Rocketcubing
175.  24.91 markdlei
176.  24.96 Prashant Saran
177.  25.39 JC Cuber
178.  26.29 RyuKagamine
179.  26.72 curiousity2575
180.  26.81 PingPongCuber
181.  26.84 Lewis
182.  29.11 KhaosCubes
183.  30.36 2019DWYE01
184.  34.10 lesliesampson
185.  35.43 Rubika37-021204
186.  35.44 matt boeren
187.  39.83 J6642
188.  40.89 [email protected]
189.  42.05 MatsBergsten
190.  46.80 Sharkzy
191.  46.82 AlivebatsOrb6
192.  56.72 Quber43
193.  1:04.40 skewber13
194.  DNF Astral Cubing


*4x4x4*(121)
1.  29.26 cuberkid10
2.  30.46 uesyuu
3.  31.28 lejitcuber


Spoiler



4.  33.45 thecubingwizard
5.  33.86 ichcubegern
6.  35.06 Khairur Rachim
7.  35.76 mihnea3000
8.  35.93 Dream Cubing
9.  36.19 tJardigradHe
10.  36.63 hopelessdove
11.  38.18 Sean Hartman
12.  38.22 OriginalUsername
13.  38.31 NewoMinx
14.  38.48 G2013
15.  38.66 MrKuba600
16.  38.71 turtwig
17.  39.02 Shadowjockey
18.  39.03 RileyN23
19.  39.34 AidanNoogie
20.  39.57 JoXCuber
21.  40.22 TheDubDubJr
22.  40.44 Nihahhat
23.  41.19 sleipnir
24.  41.20 MCuber
25.  42.06 Michael DeLaRosa
26.  42.70 sigalig
27.  42.75 BradenTheMagician
28.  43.31 V.Kochergin
29.  43.93 Keenan Johnson
30.  44.40 HawaiiLife745
31.  44.74 2017LAMB06
32.  45.17 Zeke Mackay
33.  45.43 Luke Garrett
34.  45.47 Toothcraver55
35.  45.58 Torch
36.  45.60 CubicOreo
37.  45.80 ican97
38.  46.67 Kerry_Creech
38.  46.67 DGCubes
40.  47.27 João Vinicius
41.  47.38 fun at the joy
42.  47.76 leomannen
43.  47.87 Keroma12
44.  47.98 abunickabhi
45.  48.84 ARandomCuber
46.  49.03 Liam Wadek
47.  49.20 xyzzy
48.  49.36 trav1
49.  49.41 BandedCubing101
50.  49.45 Aleksandar Dukleski
51.  49.97 20luky3
52.  50.01 Kit Clement
53.  50.12 Allagos
54.  51.29 milo black
55.  51.51 ostrich001
56.  51.53 YoniStrass
57.  52.43 Fred Lang
58.  52.60 BradyCubes08
59.  52.62 Underwatercuber
60.  52.91 m24816
61.  53.75 TheNoobCuber
62.  54.00 aaron paskow
63.  54.07 BiscutDNF
64.  54.10 RandomPerson84
65.  54.43 whatshisbucket
66.  54.59 riz3ndrr
67.  55.98 topppits
68.  56.12 MattP98
69.  56.83 swankfukinc
70.  57.88 oliviervlcube
71.  58.52 [email protected]
72.  58.86 Logan
73.  58.88 Turkey vld
74.  59.51 Glomnipotent
75.  59.82 Dylan Swarts
76.  1:00.02 OwenB
77.  1:00.03 DesertWolf
78.  1:00.63 kumato
79.  1:00.89 SpeedCubeReview
80.  1:01.27 UnknownCanvas
81.  1:01.45 ThatLucas
82.  1:02.55 NathanaelCubes
83.  1:02.70 Last Layer King
84.  1:03.01 Trig0n
85.  1:03.43 Infraredlizards
86.  1:04.49 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
86.  1:04.49 Puzzler
88.  1:05.07 brad711
89.  1:08.81 John Benwell
90.  1:09.99 tavery343
91.  1:10.04 vilkkuti25
92.  1:10.52 Rollercoasterben
93.  1:10.72 bennettstouder
94.  1:11.50 SpartanSailor
95.  1:11.51 Iconic cuber
96.  1:12.41 gabrielw
97.  1:15.59 InlandEmpireCuber
98.  1:15.73 Koen van Aller
99.  1:18.25 One Wheel
100.  1:18.79 Lvl9001Wizard
101.  1:22.17 Parke187
102.  1:24.37 SpiFunTastic
103.  1:24.81 Mike Hughey
104.  1:27.28 theos
105.  1:27.95 Petri Krzywacki
106.  1:29.23 RyuKagamine
107.  1:37.06 a person
108.  1:38.93 markdlei
109.  1:39.36 PingPongCuber
110.  1:41.23 2019DWYE01
111.  1:43.70 Schmizee
112.  1:45.23 curiousity2575
113.  1:48.72 Billybong378
114.  1:49.92 Zagros
115.  1:57.89 Kal-Flo
116.  2:15.11 [email protected]
117.  3:29.61 Quber43
118.  4:00.51 matt boeren
119.  DNF M O
119.  DNF Color Cuber
119.  DNF Moreno van Rooijen


*5x5x5*(61)
1.  1:01.08 cuberkid10
2.  1:01.46 Dream Cubing
3.  1:01.90 Sean Hartman


Spoiler



4.  1:06.84 thecubingwizard
5.  1:07.07 ichcubegern
6.  1:07.30 Shadowjockey
7.  1:09.11 Khairur Rachim
8.  1:11.30 NewoMinx
9.  1:11.35 OriginalUsername
10.  1:11.91 hopelessdove
11.  1:12.64 TheDubDubJr
12.  1:17.12 HawaiiLife745
13.  1:18.30 ostrich001
14.  1:20.11 Nihahhat
15.  1:21.08 sigalig
16.  1:22.29 MrKuba600
17.  1:23.48 CubicOreo
18.  1:26.89 MCuber
19.  1:27.14 abunickabhi
20.  1:28.24 xyzzy
21.  1:30.00 fun at the joy
22.  1:31.66 João Vinicius
23.  1:36.43 BradenTheMagician
24.  1:36.65 Dylan Swarts
25.  1:38.33 BradyCubes08
26.  1:38.79 begiuli65
27.  1:39.70 ARandomCuber
28.  1:40.24 Kit Clement
29.  1:41.61 Puzzler
30.  1:41.81 Luke Garrett
31.  1:42.54 Fred Lang
32.  1:43.50 whatshisbucket
33.  1:44.47 V.Kochergin
34.  1:44.67 Glomnipotent
35.  1:47.67 Liam Wadek
36.  1:47.93 Turkey vld
37.  1:48.21 riz3ndrr
38.  1:49.65 ThatLucas
39.  1:51.40 Infraredlizards
40.  1:51.54 RandomPerson84
41.  2:03.38 topppits
42.  2:03.42 brad711
43.  2:07.79 BiscutDNF
44.  2:07.82 John Benwell
45.  2:08.27 Rollercoasterben
46.  2:09.59 bennettstouder
47.  2:12.51 UnknownCanvas
48.  2:19.78 Nayano
49.  2:25.07 SpartanSailor
50.  2:25.29 theos
51.  2:25.44 One Wheel
52.  2:30.75 Mike Hughey
53.  2:38.70 Petri Krzywacki
54.  2:39.26 Lvl9001Wizard
55.  3:23.66 Kal-Flo
56.  3:31.00 Zagros
57.  3:32.99 Rubika37-021204
58.  3:33.72 [email protected]
59.  9:19.11 matt boeren
60.  DNF Logan
60.  DNF MatsBergsten


*6x6x6*(35)
1.  1:44.10 Dream Cubing
2.  2:00.32 Shadowjockey
3.  2:03.47 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  2:03.57 cuberkid10
5.  2:03.61 Sean Hartman
6.  2:20.97 NewoMinx
7.  2:25.23 ostrich001
8.  2:25.37 HawaiiLife745
9.  2:25.97 OriginalUsername
10.  2:27.38 hopelessdove
11.  2:32.38 JoXCuber
12.  2:33.97 xyzzy
13.  2:36.36 MrKuba600
14.  2:41.02 sigalig
15.  2:41.04 DGCubes
16.  2:46.01 CubicOreo
17.  2:46.24 Nihahhat
18.  2:51.97 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
19.  2:54.19 João Vinicius
20.  2:54.40 Puzzler
21.  3:05.40 m24816
22.  3:22.42 BradyCubes08
23.  3:26.14 fun at the joy
24.  3:35.20 ARandomCuber
25.  3:36.13 Liam Wadek
26.  3:47.41 UnknownCanvas
27.  3:50.49 ThatLucas
28.  3:59.95 whatshisbucket
29.  4:17.00 topppits
30.  4:24.07 One Wheel
31.  5:42.59 SpartanSailor
32.  6:42.48 Zagros
33.  DNF Glomnipotent
33.  DNF MatsBergsten
33.  DNF [email protected]


*7x7x7*(25)
1.  2:15.72 Dream Cubing
2.  2:44.62 TheDubDubJr
3.  2:58.94 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  3:03.95 Shadowjockey
5.  3:17.16 cuberkid10
6.  3:22.54 ostrich001
7.  3:36.49 OriginalUsername
8.  3:37.51 NewoMinx
9.  3:37.93 HawaiiLife745
10.  3:45.42 xyzzy
11.  3:55.47 JoXCuber
12.  3:58.76 sigalig
13.  4:00.86 Nihahhat
14.  4:12.80 DGCubes
15.  4:53.18 João Vinicius
16.  5:21.15 ThatLucas
17.  5:30.87 Liam Wadek
18.  5:38.30 UnknownCanvas
19.  6:23.87 RyuKagamine
20.  6:34.01 One Wheel
21.  6:44.90 Nayano
22.  6:53.31 topppits
23.  8:18.94 SpartanSailor
24.  10:37.08 Zagros
25.  DNF MCuber


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(62)
1.  4.47 asacuber
2.  4.93 ExultantCarn
3.  5.41 leomannen
3.  5.41 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



5.  6.66 turtwig
6.  6.87 JakubDrobny
7.  6.90 OriginalUsername
8.  7.29 JoXCuber
9.  7.91 TipsterTrickster
10.  8.10 TheDubDubJr
11.  8.95 BradyCubes08
12.  9.45 Sean Hartman
13.  10.87 SpiFunTastic
14.  11.66 MrKuba600
15.  11.86 hopelessdove
16.  11.93 LowSkill
17.  12.73 Coneman
18.  13.92 aaron paskow
19.  14.95 Dream Cubing
20.  15.44 2017LAMB06
21.  17.94 Connor Yungbluth
22.  18.67 BiscutDNF
23.  18.73 NathanaelCubes
24.  19.15 Last Layer King
25.  19.42 G2013
26.  19.97 DesertWolf
27.  20.39 Trig0n
28.  20.67 Mike Hughey
29.  22.54 S.S.STAR
30.  23.49 MattP98
31.  23.66 whatshisbucket
32.  24.64 Glomnipotent
33.  25.82 fun at the joy
34.  26.27 riz3ndrr
35.  27.95 cuberkid10
36.  28.08 RandomPerson84
37.  28.63 HawaiiLife745
38.  28.92 Deri Nata Wijaya
39.  29.69 NewoMinx
40.  31.83 MatsBergsten
41.  33.05 Logan
42.  34.80 John Benwell
43.  39.73 Kit Clement
44.  41.09 Lvl9001Wizard
45.  41.25 Immolated-Marmoset
46.  41.96 Rollercoasterben
47.  42.22 SpartanSailor
48.  42.24 Jacck
49.  51.74 Billybong378
50.  59.60 theos
51.  59.87 João Vinicius
52.  1:03.67 tavery343
53.  1:09.40 brad711
54.  1:23.33 Wabbly
55.  1:34.75 Zagros
56.  2:07.16 VIBE_ZT
57.  2:11.07 Kal-Flo
58.  DNF abunickabhi
58.  DNF ichcubegern
58.  DNF begiuli65
58.  DNF Toothcraver55
58.  DNF Dylan Swarts


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(51)
1.  21.48 sigalig
2.  22.10 G2013
3.  29.60 ican97


Spoiler



4.  33.89 abunickabhi
5.  39.43 bilbo07
6.  49.12 Last Layer King
7.  49.31 Connor Yungbluth
8.  50.31 Keroma12
9.  51.62 Sean Hartman
10.  54.22 Helmer Ewert
11.  54.95 BandedCubing101
12.  58.87 h2f
13.  1:00.95 Mikikajek
14.  1:07.08 MatsBergsten
15.  1:07.23 BiscutDNF
16.  1:07.25 hopelessdove
17.  1:09.47 Kit Clement
18.  1:10.29 topppits
19.  1:10.59 NathanaelCubes
20.  1:10.98 Mike Hughey
21.  1:13.78 MattP98
22.  1:15.44 JakubDrobny
23.  1:22.29 Deri Nata Wijaya
24.  1:22.44 ichcubegern
25.  1:42.19 Glomnipotent
26.  1:45.59 DesertWolf
27.  1:45.75 m24816
28.  1:48.14 Dream Cubing
29.  1:54.87 HawaiiLife745
30.  2:00.02 BradyCubes08
31.  2:12.02 brad711
32.  2:12.93 fun at the joy
33.  2:14.34 elimescube
34.  2:16.06 Dylan Swarts
35.  2:23.08 Nihahhat
36.  2:24.71 Lvl9001Wizard
37.  2:44.31 leomannen
38.  2:46.49 RyuKagamine
39.  2:47.25 whatshisbucket
40.  2:47.78 Khairur Rachim
41.  2:49.79 Jacck
42.  4:00.91 João Vinicius
43.  11:27.57 Zagros
44.  DNF RandomPerson84
44.  DNF NewoMinx
44.  DNF S.S.STAR
44.  DNF Logan
44.  DNF One Wheel
44.  DNF Rollercoasterben
44.  DNF John Benwell
44.  DNF VIBE_ZT


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(19)
1.  1:39.31 sigalig
2.  2:21.42 abunickabhi
3.  4:40.86 Connor Yungbluth


Spoiler



4.  6:13.78 Mike Hughey
5.  6:51.97 MatsBergsten
6.  7:05.59 Keroma12
7.  7:43.33 Dylan Swarts
8.  8:24.21 Jacck
9.  9:12.80 Last Layer King
10.  9:35.60 topppits
11.  15:37.83 brad711
12.  DNF m24816
12.  DNF S.S.STAR
12.  DNF M O
12.  DNF G2013
12.  DNF NathanaelCubes
12.  DNF NewoMinx
12.  DNF elimescube
12.  DNF HawaiiLife745


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(8)
1.  3:17.90 sigalig
2.  6:40.57 abunickabhi
3.  12:27.33 Mike Hughey


Spoiler



4.  15:07.43 MatsBergsten
5.  16:31.49 Jacck
6.  30:30.28 brad711
7.  DNF G2013
7.  DNF elimescube


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(4)
1.  DNF MatsBergsten
1.  DNF Mike Hughey
1.  DNF Jacck
1.  DNF bilbo07

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(2)
1.  DNF Mike Hughey
1.  DNF abunickabhi

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(19)
1.  53/62 58:22 sigalig
2.  12/13 57:47 Helmer Ewert
3.  11/13 55:41 Last Layer King


Spoiler



4.  7/9 29:14 Dylan Swarts
5.  4/4 16:28 Jacck
6.  4/4 37:24 lesliesampson
7.  2/2 1:23 abunickabhi
8.  2/2 4:56 BradyCubes08
9.  6/10 28:42 Mikikajek
10.  2/3 10:23 JakubDrobny
11.  2/3 10:27 MatsBergsten
12.  2/3 15:43 Lvl9001Wizard
13.  15/29 60:00 Keroma12
14.  2/5 44:58 fun at the joy
14.  6/13 1 Sean Hartman
14.  6/16 59:35 Mike Hughey
14.  1/4 31:17 theos
14.  0/2 8:33 NewoMinx
14.  1/4 21:19 Zeke Mackay


*3x3x3 one-handed*(112)
1.  11.39 Khairur Rachim
2.  13.63 Elo13
3.  13.83 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  14.23 ichcubegern
5.  14.34 lejitcuber
6.  14.62 thecubingwizard
7.  14.65 Nihahhat
8.  15.09 Sean Hartman
9.  15.91 hopelessdove
10.  15.94 tJardigradHe
11.  16.03 OriginalUsername
12.  16.07 CubicOreo
13.  16.23 turtwig
14.  16.47 sleipnir
15.  16.92 Dream Cubing
16.  16.99 BradyCubes08
17.  17.04 RandomPerson84
18.  17.42 NathanaelCubes
19.  17.54 mihnea3000
20.  17.63 cuberkid10
21.  17.75 HawaiiLife745
22.  18.13 NewoMinx
23.  18.32 BradenTheMagician
24.  18.53 Magdamini
25.  18.64 Coinman_
26.  18.80 MrKuba600
27.  18.87 typeman5
28.  19.09 ARandomCuber
29.  19.12 Torch
30.  19.29 Kerry_Creech
31.  19.44 leomannen
31.  19.44 DhruvA
33.  19.50 TheDubDubJr
34.  19.91 Toothcraver55
35.  20.04 Shadowjockey
36.  20.08 JakubDrobny
37.  20.69 MCuber
38.  20.85 abunickabhi
39.  21.04 Aleksandar Dukleski
40.  21.46 riz3ndrr
41.  21.53 JoXCuber
42.  21.54 ostrich001
43.  21.93 DGCubes
44.  22.33 aaron paskow
45.  22.58 xyzzy
46.  23.48 V.Kochergin
47.  23.70 fun at the joy
48.  24.12 BiscutDNF
49.  24.19 ExultantCarn
50.  24.25 begiuli65
51.  24.42 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
52.  25.40 trav1
53.  25.85 Moreno van Rooijen
54.  25.98 bennettstouder
55.  26.36 Trig0n
56.  26.39 Turkey vld
57.  26.41 João Vinicius
58.  26.84 TheNoobCuber
59.  27.02 Michael DeLaRosa
60.  27.08 Glomnipotent
61.  27.88 Letmeinpls
62.  28.02 Kit Clement
63.  28.32 Logan
64.  28.49 speedcube.insta
65.  28.65 B-cubes
66.  28.67 m24816
67.  29.02 TheodorNordstrand
68.  29.05 MattP98
69.  29.75 Parke187
70.  29.97 ThatLucas
71.  30.64 Liam Wadek
72.  30.87 swankfukinc
73.  30.93 Angry_Mob
74.  31.18 Underwatercuber
75.  31.19 Dylan Swarts
76.  31.93 revaldoah
77.  31.94 Schmizee
78.  32.45 Michael123
79.  32.91 brad711
80.  33.28 InlandEmpireCuber
80.  33.28 Puzzler
82.  35.95 DesertWolf
83.  36.64 [email protected]
84.  36.88 tavery343
85.  37.08 Rollercoasterben
86.  38.71 Koen van Aller
87.  40.34 John Benwell
88.  40.76 Petri Krzywacki
89.  41.44 Mike Hughey
90.  43.02 gabrielw
91.  44.78 Aadil- ali
92.  44.99 SpiFunTastic
93.  45.30 Phraser_918
94.  45.31 whatshisbucket
95.  46.87 [email protected]
96.  49.08 SpartanSailor
97.  50.50 Deri Nata Wijaya
98.  51.15 Lvl9001Wizard
99.  51.18 VTCubers
100.  51.27 UnknownCanvas
101.  51.56 kumato
102.  52.03 filipemtx
103.  52.72 Brayden Adams
104.  53.06 vilkkuti25
105.  59.43 Kal-Flo
106.  1:00.31 PingPongCuber
107.  1:00.82 UnknownCuber
108.  1:01.62 Billybong378
109.  1:18.21 Wabbly
110.  1:29.05 theos
111.  1:33.44 J6642
112.  2:20.33 matt boeren


*3x3x3 With feet*(16)
1.  30.82 DhruvA
2.  32.14 Elo13
3.  33.10 JoXCuber


Spoiler



4.  33.34 tJardigradHe
5.  37.91 Luke Garrett
6.  40.76 OriginalUsername
7.  45.22 V.Kochergin
8.  52.87 DesertWolf
9.  55.65 cuberkid10
10.  55.84 Zeke Mackay
11.  59.13 HawaiiLife745
12.  1:25.36 PokeCubes
13.  1:25.75 ichcubegern
14.  2:00.97 Logan
15.  2:20.90 Parke187
16.  2:33.32 trav1


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(8)
1.  30.54 BradyCubes08
2.  37.67 ichcubegern
3.  51.91 abunickabhi


Spoiler



4.  1:05.43 whatshisbucket
5.  1:10.39 Mikikajek
6.  1:30.26 Liam Wadek
7.  1:41.43 MrKuba600
8.  DNF BiscutDNF


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(21)
1.  24.33 (31, 20, 22) WoowyBaby
2.  25.33 (23, 27, 26) asacuber
3.  25.67 (29, 23, 25) Kit Clement


Spoiler



4.  28.67 (29, 29, 28) Theo Leinad
5.  30.33 (30, 31, 30) Bubbagrub
6.  32.33 (31, 32, 34) brad711
7.  33.67 (32, 37, 32) Jacck
8.  34.00 (34, 35, 33) Sean Hartman
9.  35.67 (35, 30, 42) revaldoah
10.  37.00 (38, 38, 35) Mike Hughey
11.  41.67 (46, 36, 43) MCuber
12.  DNF (25, 24, DNS) TheDubDubJr
12.  DNF (24, DNS, DNS) lejitcuber
12.  DNF (25, DNS, DNS) TheodorNordstrand
12.  DNF (25, DNS, DNS) Tommy Kiprillis
12.  DNF (29, 30, DNS) h2f
12.  DNF (34, DNS, DNS) Bogdan
12.  DNF (36, DNS, DNS) hopelessdove
12.  DNF (36, DNS, DNS) dat1asiandude
12.  DNF (46, DNS, DNS) João Vinicius
12.  DNF (58, DNS, DNS) Logan


*2-3-4 Relay*(57)
1.  47.31 cuberkid10
2.  49.66 NewoMinx
3.  49.79 hopelessdove


Spoiler



4.  49.87 TheDubDubJr
5.  50.32 Dream Cubing
6.  50.66 MrKuba600
7.  51.34 DhruvA
8.  53.66 Khairur Rachim
9.  54.28 OriginalUsername
10.  54.68 MCuber
11.  55.13 ichcubegern
12.  57.02 turtwig
13.  57.38 HawaiiLife745
14.  57.81 Torch
15.  59.06 sleipnir
16.  59.46 Luke Garrett
17.  59.92 riz3ndrr
18.  1:02.30 ostrich001
19.  1:02.60 DGCubes
20.  1:03.12 Aleksandar Dukleski
21.  1:03.90 Nihahhat
22.  1:04.67 V.Kochergin
23.  1:04.70 BradenTheMagician
24.  1:05.23 fun at the joy
25.  1:06.04 Connor Yungbluth
26.  1:06.45 abunickabhi
27.  1:07.81 Allagos
28.  1:11.52 Liam Wadek
29.  1:12.73 whatshisbucket
30.  1:12.81 bennettstouder
31.  1:14.66 João Vinicius
32.  1:18.39 Glomnipotent
33.  1:19.92 Logan
34.  1:21.80 tavery343
35.  1:25.04 Infraredlizards
36.  1:25.63 John Benwell
37.  1:28.55 RandomPerson84
38.  1:28.60 brad711
39.  1:28.99 UnknownCanvas
40.  1:33.71 Parke187
41.  1:37.05 SpiFunTastic
42.  1:40.21 ThatLucas
43.  1:40.83 InlandEmpireCuber
44.  1:41.73 vilkkuti25
45.  1:42.76 SpartanSailor
46.  1:58.14 Lvl9001Wizard
47.  1:59.38 theos
48.  2:06.10 Petri Krzywacki
49.  2:07.00 One Wheel
50.  2:11.60 Zagros
51.  2:21.60 Kal-Flo
52.  2:21.76 Schmizee
53.  2:28.99 Wabbly
54.  2:37.49 2019DWYE01
55.  2:38.99 markdlei
56.  2:47.13 Jacck
57.  3:19.65 Billybong378


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(33)
1.  1:43.06 cuberkid10
2.  1:53.61 OriginalUsername
3.  1:57.20 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  1:59.70 Dream Cubing
5.  2:09.63 ichcubegern
6.  2:11.05 Nihahhat
7.  2:17.78 NewoMinx
8.  2:24.49 TheDubDubJr
9.  2:32.62 João Vinicius
10.  2:33.52 HawaiiLife745
11.  2:34.72 MCuber
12.  2:41.11 V.Kochergin
13.  2:45.65 abunickabhi
14.  2:45.70 riz3ndrr
15.  2:45.87 ostrich001
16.  2:51.17 fun at the joy
17.  2:51.83 Torch
18.  3:01.15 whatshisbucket
19.  3:07.15 Aleksandar Dukleski
20.  3:15.52 ThatLucas
21.  3:17.87 Allagos
22.  3:22.13 Liam Wadek
23.  3:34.24 Sub1Hour
24.  3:46.92 Infraredlizards
25.  3:52.24 John Benwell
26.  3:52.90 UnknownCanvas
27.  4:09.37 vilkkuti25
28.  4:34.82 Petri Krzywacki
29.  4:52.82 One Wheel
30.  5:04.05 theos
31.  5:15.00 Lvl9001Wizard
32.  6:36.43 Zagros
33.  6:46.25 2019DWYE01


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(14)
1.  3:47.67 Dream Cubing
2.  4:40.48 NewoMinx
3.  4:43.19 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  4:49.48 OriginalUsername
5.  5:11.88 Nihahhat
6.  5:18.86 ostrich001
7.  5:21.19 HawaiiLife745
8.  6:01.60 abunickabhi
9.  6:13.84 Liam Wadek
10.  7:04.55 fun at the joy
11.  7:06.63 whatshisbucket
12.  8:58.55 One Wheel
13.  9:22.88 theos
14.  12:08.15 Zagros


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(11)
1.  5:56.64 Dream Cubing
2.  7:14.22 ichcubegern
3.  8:16.09 HawaiiLife745


Spoiler



4.  8:19.37 ostrich001
5.  8:25.90 OriginalUsername
6.  9:56.80 abunickabhi
7.  13:15.85 Liam Wadek
8.  13:39.23 Sub1Hour
9.  14:45.00 John Benwell
10.  15:40.85 One Wheel
11.  23:13.92 Zagros


*Clock*(43)
1.  4.85 TipsterTrickster
2.  6.39 MartinN13
3.  6.64 ARandomCuber


Spoiler



4.  7.19 MattP98
5.  7.27 Sean Hartman
6.  7.43 Kerry_Creech
7.  7.44 TheDubDubJr
8.  8.13 buzzteam4
9.  8.24 Kit Clement
10.  8.45 trav1
11.  8.57 MCuber
12.  8.69 Immolated-Marmoset
13.  8.74 JoXCuber
13.  8.74 cuberkid10
15.  9.14 Rollercoasterben
16.  9.28 oliviervlcube
17.  9.46 Shadowjockey
18.  9.47 Torch
19.  9.86 Nihahhat
20.  9.89 BradenTheMagician
21.  11.11 DesertWolf
22.  11.15 Magdamini
23.  11.53 InlandEmpireCuber
23.  11.53 NewoMinx
25.  11.92 João Vinicius
26.  12.30 Luke Garrett
27.  12.39 OriginalUsername
28.  12.48 RyuKagamine
29.  12.64 Parke187
30.  13.04 HawaiiLife745
31.  13.45 ichcubegern
32.  14.13 Liam Wadek
33.  14.83 elimescube
34.  17.12 Dream Cubing
35.  19.17 revaldoah
36.  19.81 Mike Hughey
37.  22.24 curiousity2575
38.  22.73 NathanaelCubes
39.  23.08 2019DWYE01
40.  24.62 brad711
41.  30.35 xyzzy
42.  45.00 Logan
43.  52.21 keebruce


*Megaminx*(46)
1.  45.98 AidanNoogie
2.  51.67 thecubingwizard
3.  55.03 NewoMinx


Spoiler



4.  57.49 Khairur Rachim
5.  59.58 Dream Cubing
6.  1:01.18 whatshisbucket
7.  1:01.68 MCuber
8.  1:05.09 MrKuba600
9.  1:06.59 OriginalUsername
10.  1:09.12 Shadowjockey
11.  1:09.48 hopelessdove
12.  1:10.09 ichcubegern
13.  1:11.41 CubicOreo
14.  1:13.67 BradenTheMagician
15.  1:15.20 G2013
16.  1:15.84 HawaiiLife745
17.  1:15.92 Luke Garrett
18.  1:18.67 V.Kochergin
19.  1:23.45 BradyCubes08
20.  1:26.20 Fred Lang
21.  1:28.69 ARandomCuber
22.  1:30.33 Aleksandar Dukleski
23.  1:34.84 swankfukinc
24.  1:34.94 audiophile121
25.  1:37.61 ostrich001
26.  1:38.28 NathanaelCubes
27.  1:38.88 tavery343
28.  1:42.56 aaron paskow
29.  1:47.52 YoniStrass
30.  1:49.60 abunickabhi
31.  1:50.02 João Vinicius
32.  1:54.78 fun at the joy
33.  2:01.33 topppits
34.  2:01.40 DesertWolf
35.  2:12.06 Lvl9001Wizard
36.  2:12.52 Rollercoasterben
37.  2:16.80 Jmuncuber
38.  2:20.25 Glomnipotent
39.  2:26.69 Mike Hughey
40.  2:33.09 Iconic cuber
41.  2:38.06 ThatLucas
42.  2:43.86 Petri Krzywacki
43.  2:46.03 Liam Wadek
44.  2:54.07 PingPongCuber
45.  3:16.39 bennettstouder
46.  3:30.41 Quber43


*Pyraminx*(106)
1.  2.72 tJardigradHe
2.  2.73 aaron paskow
3.  3.16 Kerry_Creech


Spoiler



4.  3.23 DGCubes
5.  3.28 twoj_stary_pijany
6.  3.54 milo black
7.  3.55 Magdamini
8.  3.62 Toothcraver55
9.  3.64 SpiFunTastic
10.  4.03 oliviervlcube
11.  4.12 MrKuba600
12.  4.20 Cooki348
13.  4.31 mihnea3000
14.  4.34 Ontricus
15.  4.49 MCuber
16.  4.55 JakubDrobny
17.  4.57 Ghost Cuber
18.  4.68 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
19.  4.73 OriginalUsername
20.  4.76 TheDubDubJr
21.  4.79 CubicOreo
22.  4.88 JMHCubed
23.  4.92 JoXCuber
24.  4.98 NewoMinx
25.  5.02 BradenTheMagician
26.  5.13 Liam Wadek
27.  5.17 bennettstouder
28.  5.27 begiuli65
29.  5.34 MartinN13
30.  5.46 Janav Gupta
31.  5.48 cuberkid10
32.  5.49 whatshisbucket
33.  5.50 LowSkill
34.  5.63 Turkey vld
35.  5.68 João Vinicius
36.  5.77 leomannen
37.  5.80 TipsterTrickster
38.  5.85 Logan
39.  5.92 Nihahhat
40.  6.00 UnknownCanvas
41.  6.04 Shadowjockey
42.  6.08 Emir Yusuf
43.  6.09 Sean Hartman
44.  6.13 Parke187
45.  6.16 BradyCubes08
46.  6.18 Torch
47.  6.19 V.Kochergin
48.  6.21 Billybong378
49.  6.33 turtwig
50.  6.41 HawaiiLife745
51.  6.47 Rollercoasterben
52.  6.50 trav1
53.  6.55 Luke Garrett
54.  6.64 ostrich001
55.  6.73 Coneman
56.  6.80 Keenan Johnson
57.  6.83 Dream Cubing
58.  6.93 [email protected]
59.  7.01 ichcubegern
60.  7.07 Zeke Mackay
61.  7.10 RandomPerson84
61.  7.10 TheNoobCuber
63.  7.13 NathanaelCubes
64.  7.24 GTGil
65.  7.44 2017LAMB06
66.  7.45 TheodorNordstrand
67.  7.58 DesertWolf
68.  7.64 OwenB
69.  7.76 MattP98
70.  7.91 InlandEmpireCuber
71.  7.95 riz3ndrr
72.  8.00 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
73.  8.08 Aleksandar Dukleski
74.  8.52 tigermaxi
75.  8.65 abunickabhi
76.  8.70 Brayden Adams
77.  8.80 Kit Clement
78.  9.19 Lewis
79.  9.31 Underwatercuber
80.  9.33 fun at the joy
81.  9.61 a person
82.  9.76 PingPongCuber
83.  10.14 kumato
84.  10.33 tavery343
85.  10.51 Fred Lang
86.  10.92 yovliporat
87.  11.08 Koen van Aller
88.  11.13 Rocketcubing
89.  11.22 BiscutDNF
90.  11.53 Mike Hughey
91.  11.84 topppits
92.  12.21 theos
93.  12.26 vilkkuti25
94.  12.49 Glomnipotent
95.  13.12 brad711
96.  13.38 Immolated-Marmoset
97.  14.25 2019DWYE01
98.  14.58 TetraCubes
99.  14.67 Wabbly
100.  15.44 J6642
101.  15.94 Kal-Flo
102.  17.42 lesliesampson
103.  17.59 xyzzy
103.  17.59 Jacck
105.  17.87 Zagros
106.  22.59 keebruce


*Square-1*(69)
1.  9.35 PokeCubes
2.  9.49 BradyCubes08
3.  9.56 Marcus Siu


Spoiler



4.  10.70 Shadowjockey
5.  10.93 thecubingwizard
6.  11.73 Kylegadj
7.  13.37 TipsterTrickster
8.  13.54 cuberkid10
9.  14.13 DesertWolf
10.  14.41 GTGil
11.  14.74 Luke Garrett
12.  14.76 ichcubegern
13.  14.94 milo black
14.  15.58 AidanNoogie
15.  15.61 Connor Yungbluth
16.  15.78 Sean Hartman
17.  15.94 NewoMinx
18.  16.46 tJardigradHe
19.  16.58 JoXCuber
20.  16.68 leomannen
21.  16.76 trav1
22.  16.94 BradenTheMagician
23.  17.32 RileyN23
24.  17.64 Rollercoasterben
25.  17.79 DGCubes
26.  17.89 MrKuba600
27.  18.51 TheDubDubJr
28.  18.73 Torch
29.  18.88 OriginalUsername
30.  19.24 Kerry_Creech
31.  19.35 Turkey vld
32.  20.34 João Vinicius
32.  20.34 Keenan Johnson
34.  21.06 riz3ndrr
35.  21.56 turtwig
36.  22.28 HawaiiLife745
37.  22.53 MattP98
38.  22.57 Nihahhat
39.  22.83 twoj_stary_pijany
40.  23.16 bennettstouder
41.  23.57 Dream Cubing
42.  23.92 MCuber
43.  26.99 hopelessdove
44.  27.40 Kit Clement
45.  27.46 OwenB
46.  28.48 Puzzler
47.  28.98 Trig0n
48.  29.98 Logan
49.  30.18 S.S.STAR
50.  30.46 whatshisbucket
51.  32.52 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
52.  34.95 Immolated-Marmoset
53.  35.30 ThatLucas
54.  35.31 theos
55.  36.52 Bubbagrub
56.  37.14 tavery343
57.  37.86 Toothcraver55
58.  38.07 TheNoobCuber
59.  39.31 fun at the joy
60.  41.76 Mike Hughey
61.  42.50 Liam Wadek
62.  44.01 PingPongCuber
63.  44.60 Schmizee
64.  44.82 SpiFunTastic
65.  45.62 Moreno van Rooijen
66.  46.40 Dylan Swarts
67.  49.92 RyuKagamine
68.  53.63 Koen van Aller
69.  1:58.08 keebruce


*Skewb*(95)
1.  2.78 BradyCubes08
2.  3.15 RileyN23
3.  3.16 milo black


Spoiler



4.  3.65 JMHCubed
5.  3.77 MrKuba600
6.  3.83 riz3ndrr
6.  3.83 hopelessdove
8.  4.11 [email protected]
9.  4.14 Magdamini
10.  4.66 Nihahhat
10.  4.66 Sean Hartman
12.  4.71 aaron paskow
13.  4.76 Legomanz
14.  4.77 Luke Garrett
15.  4.79 tJardigradHe
16.  4.94 TipsterTrickster
17.  4.98 TomTheCuber101
18.  5.02 OriginalUsername
19.  5.08 leomannen
20.  5.38 TheDubDubJr
21.  5.47 Caleb Arnette
22.  5.48 Coneman
23.  5.56 tigermaxi
24.  5.59 João Vinicius
24.  5.59 CubicOreo
26.  5.60 NewoMinx
27.  5.64 Toothcraver55
28.  5.75 trav1
29.  5.85 ichcubegern
29.  5.85 HawaiiLife745
31.  5.86 Aleksandar Dukleski
32.  6.15 Kerry_Creech
33.  6.19 DGCubes
34.  6.21 BradenTheMagician
35.  6.22 Trig0n
36.  6.34 MCuber
37.  6.43 DesertWolf
38.  6.65 MattP98
39.  6.79 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
40.  7.02 Immolated-Marmoset
41.  7.10 Shadowjockey
42.  7.17 AidanNoogie
43.  7.31 Dream Cubing
44.  7.36 Logan
45.  7.43 NathanaelCubes
45.  7.43 cuberkid10
47.  7.59 Rollercoasterben
48.  7.68 Kit Clement
49.  7.78 Parke187
50.  7.81 Turkey vld
51.  7.89 [email protected]
52.  7.97 Dylan Swarts
53.  8.19 Torch
54.  8.35 fun at the joy
55.  8.37 JoXCuber
56.  8.40 V.Kochergin
57.  8.41 BiscutDNF
58.  8.58 whatshisbucket
59.  8.87 Quber43
60.  9.03 InlandEmpireCuber
61.  9.19 Keenan Johnson
62.  9.24 bennettstouder
63.  9.28 Bubbagrub
64.  9.46 Billybong378
65.  9.50 Janav Gupta
66.  9.61 OwenB
67.  9.82 Sri Kalash Yedlapati
68.  9.91 Schmizee
69.  10.79 theos
70.  10.91 yovliporat
71.  11.02 vilkkuti25
72.  11.49 WoowyBaby
73.  11.61 UnknownCanvas
74.  12.09 abunickabhi
75.  12.86 Lewis
76.  12.99 SpartanSailor
77.  13.22 curiousity2575
78.  13.33 RyuKagamine
79.  13.54 Mike Hughey
80.  13.55 Liam Wadek
81.  13.63 ostrich001
82.  13.67 topppits
83.  13.69 J6642
84.  14.26 gabrielw
85.  14.85 brad711
86.  15.79 Rocketcubing
87.  16.07 a person
88.  16.23 SpiFunTastic
89.  18.08 elimescube
90.  18.14 PingPongCuber
91.  18.88 keebruce
92.  19.72 Zagros
93.  20.18 Brayden Adams
94.  21.17 Glomnipotent
95.  23.43 UnknownCuber


*Kilominx*(13)
1.  23.93 NewoMinx
2.  26.93 OriginalUsername
3.  31.55 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  35.92 Dream Cubing
5.  37.68 whatshisbucket
6.  37.80 Logan
7.  41.41 MCuber
8.  44.58 abunickabhi
9.  47.73 tavery343
10.  50.61 TipsterTrickster
11.  1:03.18 PingPongCuber
12.  1:05.72 Mike Hughey
13.  1:08.22 Liam Wadek


*Mini Guildford*(14)
1.  3:56.47 NewoMinx
2.  4:28.25 Dream Cubing
3.  4:45.59 MCuber


Spoiler



4.  4:46.71 ichcubegern
5.  4:48.67 OriginalUsername
6.  5:07.85 HawaiiLife745
7.  5:22.42 TipsterTrickster
8.  5:27.92 BradyCubes08
9.  6:54.51 fun at the joy
10.  7:38.00 Logan
11.  7:40.40 Sub1Hour
12.  8:02.93 Rollercoasterben
13.  8:41.16 Liam Wadek
14.  11:05.15 Caleb Arnette


*Redi Cube*(19)
1.  8.62 BradyCubes08
2.  11.21 milo black
3.  11.55 Trig0n


Spoiler



4.  11.83 DGCubes
5.  12.24 2017LAMB06
6.  17.54 OriginalUsername
7.  19.05 V.Kochergin
8.  19.43 ichcubegern
9.  19.44 Kit Clement
10.  20.43 xyzzy
11.  24.10 a person
12.  25.10 Moreno van Rooijen
13.  25.21 PingPongCuber
14.  25.25 InlandEmpireCuber
15.  29.03 Fred Lang
16.  29.92 abunickabhi
17.  31.04 Logan
18.  35.34 Dream Cubing
19.  41.89 Mike Hughey


*Master Pyraminx*(11)
1.  19.72 milo black
2.  22.52 Ontricus
3.  42.37 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  47.04 Billybong378
5.  53.70 Mike Hughey
6.  54.24 abunickabhi
7.  59.94 Kit Clement
8.  1:18.90 InlandEmpireCuber
9.  1:21.03 Dream Cubing
10.  2:09.99 PingPongCuber
11.  2:15.07 xyzzy



*Contest results*(220)
1.  1195 OriginalUsername
2.  1095 ichcubegern
3.  1092 NewoMinx


Spoiler



4.  1057 cuberkid10
5.  1052 Dream Cubing
6.  1048 Sean Hartman
7.  1013 TheDubDubJr
8.  1002 HawaiiLife745
9.  997 MrKuba600
10.  974 hopelessdove
11.  944 BradyCubes08
12.  939 Nihahhat
13.  898 Luke Garrett
14.  882 MCuber
15.  869 Shadowjockey
16.  868 Khairur Rachim
17.  823 tJardigradHe
18.  803 JoXCuber
19.  771 BradenTheMagician
20.  757 abunickabhi
21.  752 turtwig
22.  738 DGCubes
23.  733 leomannen
24.  730 João Vinicius
25.  717 CubicOreo
26.  688 fun at the joy
26.  688 aaron paskow
28.  675 Torch
29.  670 milo black
30.  663 Kerry_Creech
31.  659 riz3ndrr
32.  639 V.Kochergin
33.  636 NathanaelCubes
34.  634 TipsterTrickster
35.  633 Kit Clement
36.  625 Aleksandar Dukleski
37.  611 Magdamini
38.  610 ostrich001
39.  606 lejitcuber
40.  605 JakubDrobny
41.  594 trav1
41.  594 thecubingwizard
43.  593 whatshisbucket
44.  588 G2013
45.  587 mihnea3000
46.  584 Liam Wadek
47.  571 Logan
48.  568 AidanNoogie
49.  550 DesertWolf
50.  534 Trig0n
51.  529 RileyN23
52.  525 MattP98
52.  525 sleipnir
54.  520 bennettstouder
54.  520 sigalig
56.  517 ARandomCuber
57.  495 BiscutDNF
58.  483 2017LAMB06
59.  476 Rollercoasterben
60.  474 Turkey vld
61.  465 Connor Yungbluth
62.  464 DhruvA
63.  459 Toothcraver55
63.  459 [email protected]
65.  455 ExultantCarn
66.  454 Dylan Swarts
67.  447 RandomPerson84
68.  446 Coneman
69.  442 Zeke Mackay
70.  434 LowSkill
70.  434 Keenan Johnson
72.  429 Glomnipotent
73.  419 SpiFunTastic
74.  414 twoj_stary_pijany
75.  404 Mike Hughey
76.  391 Underwatercuber
77.  390 PokeCubes
78.  389 begiuli65
79.  388 OwenB
80.  386 brad711
81.  381 Allagos
82.  380 Puzzler
83.  379 Parke187
84.  378 BandedCubing101
85.  374 xyzzy
85.  374 Helmer Ewert
87.  366 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
88.  365 Last Layer King
88.  365 Ontricus
90.  354 TheNoobCuber
90.  354 InlandEmpireCuber
92.  349 GTGil
93.  344 Fred Lang
94.  341 topppits
95.  333 Keroma12
96.  330 Marcus Siu
97.  326 Coinman_
98.  322 TheodorNordstrand
99.  317 [email protected]
100.  316 jancsi02
101.  309 uesyuu
102.  303 ThatLucas
103.  302 oliviervlcube
104.  300 m24816
105.  295 UnknownCanvas
106.  290 tavery343
107.  289 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
108.  287 Michael DeLaRosa
109.  272 typeman5
110.  271 tigermaxi
111.  266 ican97
112.  264 JMHCubed
113.  257 John Benwell
114.  256 asacuber
114.  256 swankfukinc
116.  255 YoniStrass
117.  249 Angry_Mob
118.  242 Legomanz
119.  239 Kylegadj
120.  238 Color Cuber
121.  229 theos
122.  228 Lvl9001Wizard
123.  227 vilkkuti25
124.  225 Billybong378
124.  225 Schmizee
126.  224 Iconic cuber
127.  221 SpartanSailor
128.  208 gabrielw
128.  208 Sub1Hour
130.  205 Moreno van Rooijen
131.  203 Koen van Aller
131.  203 kumato
133.  199 Immolated-Marmoset
134.  198 Infraredlizards
135.  189 FastCubeMaster
136.  182 20luky3
137.  179 Ghost Cuber
138.  174 MatsBergsten
139.  169 Zagros
140.  167 SpeedCubeReview
141.  165 speedcube.insta
141.  165 Wabbly
141.  165 Deri Nata Wijaya
144.  164 Kal-Flo
145.  160 Jacck
146.  155 revaldoah
147.  153 B-cubes
148.  152 Aadil- ali
149.  148 WoowyBaby
149.  148 Phraser_918
151.  147 One Wheel
152.  146 a person
153.  145 GenTheThief
154.  138 filipemtx
155.  137 Petri Krzywacki
156.  135 Michael123
157.  134 Elo13
158.  133 obelisk477
159.  132 PingPongCuber
160.  129 Caleb Arnette
161.  127 TheCubingAddict980
162.  126 Bubbagrub
163.  124 MartinN13
163.  124 Letmeinpls
165.  121 eyeball321
165.  121 RyuKagamine
167.  119 Brayden Adams
168.  117 TetraCubes
168.  117 h2f
170.  112 Janav Gupta
171.  110 giorgi
172.  109 Diving Cuber
173.  99 Aman Kamath
174.  97 Cooki348
174.  97 Lewis
176.  89 Mikikajek
177.  86 S.S.STAR
178.  85 Sri Kalash Yedlapati
179.  82 Nayano
180.  81 markdlei
180.  81 TomTheCuber101
180.  81 Ian Pang
180.  81 curiousity2575
184.  73 Pratyush Manas
185.  72 M O
186.  69 bilbo07
186.  69 colegemuth
188.  67 Emir Yusuf
189.  66 [email protected]
190.  65 2019DWYE01
190.  65 yovliporat
192.  63 elimescube
193.  59 [email protected]
193.  59 Quber43
193.  59 VTCubers
196.  57 Rocketcubing
197.  53 Theo Leinad
198.  50 lesliesampson
198.  50 Cubing5life
198.  50 J6642
201.  49 UnknownCuber
202.  38 JC Cuber
202.  38 buzzteam4
204.  36 [email protected]
204.  36 deadcat
206.  33 matt boeren
207.  27 audiophile121
208.  25 keebruce
209.  23 Rubika37-021204
210.  22 Prashant Saran
210.  22 VIBE_ZT
212.  18 Tommy Kiprillis
213.  16 KhaosCubes
214.  15 Bogdan
215.  14 dat1asiandude
215.  14 Jmuncuber
217.  8 Sharkzy
218.  7 AlivebatsOrb6
219.  5 skewber13
220.  4 Astral Cubing


----------



## Etotheipi (May 28, 2019)

This is my first time doing online comp, it's fun.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 4, 2019)

Sorry - I forgot to announce the winner for week 21. The winner is 2x2x2x2x3 (wow, that would be a rough puzzle to solve) = 48.

That means our winner this week is *AidanNoogie!* ! Congratulations!!


----------

